# Heading South!!!



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Leaving PA in a couple of hours and heading down to Frisco for our summer week. Plan on hitting the surf for all the usual suspects and I'm going to give the yaks a try in the sound with popping corks and Gulp shrimp. I'm really looking forward to trying to fish "skinny water" this trip. I've gathered a ton of great info from here lately about it. I can post up how we're making out if anyone's interested.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

good luck and sure post us some pictures


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

*Update 4.22*

Small mullet, flounder and blues on south beach yesterday morning while waiting to check in. Had a real nice run of blues with Spanish mixed in at the point in the evening. The point was pretty dead this morning. Just some small blues. Went back to south beach and found the small mullet again. I'm going to scout for some good "skinny water" spots at low tide at 4:00 and fish one for a couple hours before heading back to the point this evening. Hopefully another good bite there.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Try sound turnouts s of salvo,as well as near coastguard station in Hatteras,also might try at the end of sportsman drive in Frisco for what you are looking for in yak.. You might want to try Avon Pier,if you do not mind piers.. They have been catching both Spanish and bluefish... just a thought....


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Well the point was productive again, you could catch blues until your shoulders ached, and we did. On the drive out we saw a huge school of blues running up the beach. You could actually hear them clacking on the water while driving along, pretty cool. Only saw one Spanish. We're going to get a low tide turn after 7:00 AM starting Wednesday. Really would like to find the pomps. Thanks for the 411 Drumdum. We're staying back on Blackbeards Court and it looks like there's some deeper water/drop off "sanctuaries" just out of the cove. My daughter caught a few small specks off the dock with Gulp shrimp. I'll definitely give sportsman drive a look though.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Be there again October 19th. Caint wait.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Just no stopping the blues on the point. Filled another cooler this AM. Getting quite a nice bunch of clean fillets in the freezer. We cut through the gills and drop them in a bucket of water as soon as we catch them to bleed them out and then get them on ice asap. Cut out the blood line in the fillets and soak over night in saltwater and they make some fine eating battered and fried. Getting ready to take the yaks out in the sound for trout/pups. Fun,Fun,Fun!


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice report. Sounds like you are having a great trip.


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Have you had frozen bluefish?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

23mako said:


> Have you had frozen bluefish?


Nothing wrong with a properly cleaned frozen Boofish...


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

nice work. don't know what the conditions are there and don't have as much experience as the locals but for pomps would try south beach, fluoro rigs without hardware (river rig is good start), live small fleas, put baits at different distances until you find the fish, they swim in schools so it will be hit or miss but when the school comes through and 3 rods bend over at once it is worth it...


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

23mako said:


> Have you had frozen bluefish?


Great first post...


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

"Nothing wrong with a properly cleaned frozen Boofish... "

Got that right.


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

ChesBay Jay said:


> Great first post...


No need to get upset. Honest comment. Not trying to be a smarta$$. Not the best freezing fish and some people may not know that. 

To the OP, congrats on the catches.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Mullet and barely undersized flounder on south beach below the museum on river rigs this morning. No pomps, can't find a sand flea to save my life. The blues are winding down on the point but still a good many around. We've put about 130 in the freezer so far along with some Spanish. Had a fish fry for lunch and I have to say they were some of the best fish I've had. Have some nice trout behind the house at first light jumping. Going to try to get after them in the morning if I can figure out something to throw at them. They weren't impressed with the popping cork and gulp shrimp this morning. Really great fishing this week so far.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Papa-T said:


> Be there again October 19th. Caint wait.


Oct 15 we roll into Avon for a week


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Found a nice ditch at the wash over area below the museum this morning. It's as good a spot as I've seen all week. Only was able to fish it for a couple of hours but found the pompano along with mullet, spot and a striper that was pushing 20". Unfortunately the wife pulled the "it's time to go shopping " card. I can't complain though she's seen a lot of fishing this week.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Man what a good week of fishing. Thanks for the reports.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Well, unfortunately we're heading home. We spent our last evening on the point. Found the blues and Spanish still there a far cast out from the north side of the tip. Saw a young lady land a Blacktip that went about 5-1/2' right at dark. A couple locals ended up with it and for "helping" them with lights and things while cleaning it they gave us some to take home and try. We cut it into strips and soaked it in milk over night. It's definitely a different kind of meat. 
We had an exceptional week to say the least. We caught blues, Spanish, mullet, pompano, trout, flounder, striper, skates and spot. I didn't keep a running count but I'd guess we landed close to 200 fish and had a lot more that just never made it on to the sand. I just want to give a big thank you to all the contributors on P&S. The rigs, tips and tactics I've picked up from here definitely led to the success we had. I'm not saying we wouldn't have caught some fish anyway but I'm positive we wouldn't have caught the numbers we did. Thank you all.


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Sounds like a good trip. Have a safe trip back to PA.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Glad you had a good trip. Thank you for taking us along for the ride.


----------

